

Ask HN: Free Disposable Team Web Chat? - krat0sprakhar

Most of the times when I'm working on a university project, I find myself wanting to chat with the team members to share relevant links, resources and ideas.<p>Is there some easy to use chat web app where I can just make a chat room, share the url with friends have a chat and then dispose of it as soon as I'm done?<p>I do remember seeing something on HN long time back but I cant find it right now. Any suggestions? Thanks!
======
joshontheweb
try irc <http://webchat.freenode.net/>

------
bkyan
Also, try searching on <http://hnsearch.com> if you're trying to recall
something from HN from a while ago ...

